
Alaska so warm it had to ship in snow for Iditarod sled dog race - ck2
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/05/sports/after-warm-winter-alaska-ships-in-snow-for-start-of-iditarod-race.html?_r=0
======
ck2
_temperatures are rising in Alaska at a rate twice as fast as the rest of the
United States. In the past 60 years, average temperatures have risen by three
degrees across the state, and warming in the winter has increased by six
degrees_

